# Abstract Art : Threads (Photoshop CS) [Tutorial]



## NikhilVerma (Mar 16, 2005)

*Abstract Art : Threads (Photoshop CS)*

This tutorial explains te method I used to create the "Human Thoughts" wallpaper on Deviantart...
It is really simple and provides stunning effects.
And remember ... Experimenting is the key here...

Step 1: Open any Previous image (Probably with mild colours e.g. Scenery, Grass etc)
Step 2: Filter --> Stylize --> Wind (Wind, From the Right/Left)
Step 3: Press Ctrl+F to repeat... Press again if you want

Step 4: Filter --> Distort --> Polar Coordinates (Rectangular to Polar)
Step 5: Filter --> Stylize --> Wind (Wind, From the Left/Right)
Step 6: Press Ctrl+F to repeat... Press again if you want
Step 7: Filter --> Distort --> Polar Coordinates (Rectangular to Polar)
Step 8: Filter --> Stylize --> Wind (Wind, From the Right/Left)
Step 9: Press Ctrl+F to repeat... Press again if you want

Step 10: Filter --> Distort --> Polar Coordinates (Polar to Rectangular)
Step 11: Press Ctrl+F (Once only!)


Now you should have a nice image... 
Press Ctrl+U to open up "Hue/Saturation" and change the hue to get nice effects.
You can also press Ctrl+I to invert the image to get more effects.


Also experiment with the number of times you do the polar Coordinates to three or more,
*But remember to restore the image by using the same filter but in reverse i.e. Polar to Rectangular the exact same number of times you did the first.*

*img223.exs.cx/img223/808/copyof15ub.jpg
*img223.exs.cx/img223/9962/copyof20vn.jpg


----------



## cheetah (Mar 17, 2005)

Keep posting.

Gud one.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 18, 2005)

hmmmm so it waz aquarium screensaver u converted into human thoughts...  
nice tut... keep on..


----------



## rohan (Mar 18, 2005)

Using radial blur with a small intensity at times will giveyou excelent results


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2005)

its like a freaky thing....no, freaky d00ds hair with all this stuff on it, with stuff flowing out and ooh, the hair is falling and then this air becomes very........[maybe I should take up a career as an art critic ]


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 18, 2005)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> hmmmm so it waz aquarium screensaver u converted into human thoughts...
> nice tut... keep on..




Nope it was a picture of a Naval WarShip !!!     

All of them seem quite similar....


----------

